# December 27 Shaheed Of Sahibzaade. Spreading The Word



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 23, 2012)

Basics Of Sikhi on Youtube and Facebook... on his channel he shared this. I don't know if someone already posted this or not? I can't find it so thought I would share:

Sangat Ji, Important news from Punjab...please share far and wide
Bhai Rajoana (letter of today) has asked that we all support the Akaal Takht sahib order that ALL SIKHS WORLDWIDE are to do a 15 minute meditation of 5 Mool Mantars and Vaheguru Simran on Thursday 27th December at 10:15am India time. Thats at 4:45am here in the UK (Amrit Vela). This is to remember the Shaheedi of the Younger Sahibzaade. Dont worry what length of mool mantar, just do it! 
As the year ends, lets get back into the feeling of Unity, if 22 million people globally come together, under One Nishaan Sahib and One Vaheguru, magic can happen. Please pass on, set your reminders, lets help each other get up and do this.

Thanks to Akasha ji for persevering for several days, and finally locating the written text of the hukamnama for us. spnadmin
Thursday, 4:45am, 15 mins of Simran and remembering the Shaheedi of our younger brothers and role models. 
Spread it - share it - Do it
VJKKVJKF


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is 'legit'?

I love the way the author says 'Dont worry what length of mool mantar, just do it!'  It's a good reminder of leaving aside the little technicalities to remember something much larger, i.e. the sacrifice and bravery of those young lads.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2012)

Also, this would not be the time nor the occasion for Akaal Takht to get bogged down in an international debate over the rightness or wrongness of the short versus long version. But I am sure we will see at least one discussion on at least one Internet forum this coming week. 

I like the idea: JUST DO IT!



> Does anyone know if this is 'legit'?


 That part I do wonder about. We are not in the habit of repeating any mantars as a matter of practice. Repetitions of the mool mantar for protracted periods of time falls outside of the Rehit Maryada.



> ALL SIKHS WORLDWIDE are to do a 15 minute meditation of 5 Mool Mantars and Vaheguru Simran on Thursday 27th December at 10:15am India time.



This flirts with being a religious ritual. If there were to be a debate, that would be the one to have. One ardaas in remembrance of the shaheedyaan seems more appropriate.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't comment as to the legit-ness of it myself. The guy who owns the Basics-Of-Sikhi Youtube Channel and FB page does a LOT for teaching of Sikhi in English though.  I don't think he would post something arbitrarily.  He's well known in the UK.  I have watched many of his vids and he seems to be very knowledgable.  

This is a link to the vid he did on this very topic recently at the Southampton Gurdwara in London area UK. 
What made younger Sahibzade so brave? @ Southampton Gurdwara - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2012)

Akasha ji

This gets more intriguing. Bhai Rojoana? Is this the Singh who is on death row in Patiala prison for the 1995 murder of Beant Singh? He has a stay of execution at this time because no one would come forward to be the hangman (or so the news relates). Bhai Rojoana of late has been writing letters on a number of matters, and releases them to a following in India and the west. I cannot find anything on the net about an Akal Takht order to recite the Waheguru simran on December 27. This year Akal Takht did declare Bhai Rojoana a Living Martyr and a National Martyr in a order of March 28, 2012. Just wondering if there is some deeper layer of information that some have and others do not that led to the posting of this request via Southampton Gurduwara. I will keep looking.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for your research adminji.  

Just out of curiosity (and in no way challenging the original idea), what might a special ardaas look like for this occasion, do you think?  I've always been a little bit confused about ardaas.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Thanks for your research adminji.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (and in no way challenging the original idea), what might a special ardaas look like for this occasion, do you think?  I've always been a little bit confused about ardaas.



That was just my personal inspiration. Nothing more than the regular ardas, with a special remembrance in the part that is left open for any special prayer. That is about it. Also I don't see how ALL SIKHS could comply with the timing of the order, or with a worldwide ardas either.

The sons of Guru Gobind Singh are already remembered in ardas. This would be a simple addition of remembrance of their sacrifice.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2012)

Right, I get what you mean now.  Kinda obvious actually hahahaha.  I think it's a great idea.

It would be a really good stand-alone or addition to the simran suggestion.  It would help give purpose to the activity.  Right now I could do 15 minutes of simran for them, but I would not really be thinking about them, because it would just be simran without the special ardaas to put it into context.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Dec 23, 2012)

I often repeat the Mool Mantar many times, not as in chanting a mantra, but trying to see more deeply into each word, each concept, there is so much depth...it would be easy to get stuck on IK and go no further...


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 24, 2012)

I do that too. Wanting to get each word to sound right. Almost becomes a mission on some days. Glad you shared that Inderjeet ji!


----------



## Ishna (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree Inderjeetji!

It's an amazing collection of words to contemplate.  Far more than a repetitive chant of sounds, getting lost in the meaning of each word is a truly mind-blowing experience.

Length of mul mantar aside, I get lost in _Aad Such, Jugad Such, hai bhi Such, Nanak hosi bhi Such_ and end up feeling like a blip on the universal timeline stretching further backwards and forwards than I can even imagine.  Really insills a sense of divine permeance.

:sippingcoffee:


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 24, 2012)

True Story: When I was 21 (16 years ago) I bought a cd from a kiosk that sounded really nice for meditation etc.  For 3 full years I would play this cd to help me relax and / or meditate... I even listened to it sometimes to help me fall asleep. I never knew what the words meant.... 3 years after I bought it, I finally found out I was listening to the Mool Mantra.  (The cd was by Singh Kaur - I realize she is 3HO...I was never into 3HO though and came to Sikhi through regular Sikhism here locally) But I still listen to that Cd.  I actually think it was what first had me reading the Guru Granth Sahib Ji... when I realized what the words were (in English) I felt an inner pull to learn more.  

As for the original post.  He posted again today... a reminder that this is only 3 days away and to pass the message along.  Again, I doubt he would post this without there being some truth to it.  

spnadmin: the way to find out would be to go to his Youtube channel, and send him a message asking him directly... He doesn't usually respond to many messages (he's busy I assume) but you being the admin here, he would probably get back to you fairly quickly.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 25, 2012)

As opposed as I am to mindless ritual, I think anything done with full knowledge and awareness loses it's negative ritual connotations and _can_ become useful.

I like the idea of a coordinated worldwide event.  I will be making an effort to engage at the appointed time.

Akasha ji, did the fellow from Basics of Sikhi give any background to the younger sons of Guru Gobind Singh Ji when he suggested the event?  This is a crucial element of removing the 'worthless ritual' aspect and turning it into something worth while.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 25, 2012)

Ishna said:


> As opposed as I am to mindless ritual, I think anything done with full knowledge and awareness loses it's negative ritual connotations and _can_ become useful.
> 
> I like the idea of a coordinated worldwide event.  I will be making an effort to engage at the appointed time.
> 
> Akasha ji, did the fellow from Basics of Sikhi give any background to the younger sons of Guru Gobind Singh Ji when he suggested the event?  This is a crucial element of removing the 'worthless ritual' aspect and turning it into something worth while.



He posted a video where he did an hour long talk about it at Southampton Gurdwara recently.  I posted the vid on the first page of this thread.  He is the one talking in the vid... (I have to admit I don't actually know his name... just know him as 'Basics of Sikhi')


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 25, 2012)

Probably the main thing here is not to get caught up in technicalities. Anyone who wants to do the 15 minute simran on December 27 has the information and can charge full speed ahead, no holds barred.

I may be responsible for the technical fixation, only because I wanted to know why I had not read anything about it coming from Akaal Takht... supposedly the simran was the AT's idea. Either way, one can make a decision that works for them.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 25, 2012)

_SikhSiyasat report is posted below as blue font or quoted material. Overview:_


The plea came from Bhai Rojoana directly who is in Patiala Prison. 

Daily Pehredar (December 24, 2012) Page 03 reports that Bhai Rojoana is the source for the information of the  Akaal Takht edict in his letter of December 22. 

So far there is no news first-hand that Akaal Takht issues this edict in SikhSiyasat or other news venues.

*Rajoana appeals to the Sikh nation to recite Gurbani to pay homage to Chhote Sahibzade*

http://www.sikhsiyasat.net/2012/12/...te-gurbani-to-pay-homage-to-chhote-sahibzade/

Patiala/Ludhiana, Punjab (December 24, 2012): According to Daily Pehredar, a local Punjabi daily, Bhai Balwant Singh Rajoana has recently issued an appeal to the Sikh nation to recite Gurbani in the memory of Chhote Sahibzade, the younger sons of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, who were martyred by Wazir Khan, Nawab of Sirhind in 1705.

The appeal has been issued by way of a letter from prison, as Bhai Rajoana is currently confined in Patiala Jail.


Daily Pehredar (December 24, 2012) Page 03


> “First of all I pray before Almighty God; may the Khalsa Panth forever remain steadfast and in high spirit” begins the letter.
> 
> “Khalsa Ji in relation to the remembrance gatherings for the martyrdom of the younger sahibzade, ‘Sri Akal Takht Sahib’ issued an edict (aadesh) that on 27 December at 10:15 am, Every gursikh should recite the Mool Mantar and Guru Mantar 5 times”


 the letter continues.

The letter dated December 22, 2012 is said to have been written by Balwant Singh Rajoana from Kothi No. 16, Central Jail, Patiala, Punjab.

It reads further as follows:



> “Khalsa Ji, I humbly request the entire Khalsa Panth to unite and to comply with the edict issued from ‘Sri Akal Takht Sahib’. I humbly request that in complying with the edict issued from ‘Sri Akal Takht Sahib’ the entire Khalsa Panth should offer their respects to the younger sahibzade in such manner that it should become an event in history to be proud of. At this time, every gursikh, regardless of where they reside, should take time out of their normal routines and unite only in the rememberance of the younger sahibzade. All cars, buses, trucks, all means of transport operated by Sikhs of the 10th master Guru Gobind Singh Ji should be parked by road sides on 27 December at 10:15am. All Sikhs of the 10th master Guru Gobind Singh Ji in Homes, offices, schools, colleges, shops, farms, should dedicate those moments only to the younger sahibzade and try to feel from with-in / be part of the moment when the sahibzade attained martyrdom, and to be one with God and as a sign of respect to the sahibzade, recite the Mool Mantar and Guru Mantar 5 times”.
> 
> “In all parts of the world, where-ever Sikhs of the 10th master Guru Gobind Singh Ji reside, should feel as if the normal worldly routine has come to a stand still at 10:15. It should feel as if the entire Sikh nation has dedicated those moments only to the Sahibzade and is paying its respects to those great martyrs. Let us, the Khalsa Panth, unite and make it a routine to to offer our respects to the Sahibzade every year in such manner that the sacrifices of these great martyrs continue to be an inspiration for our generations to come”.
> 
> “These special respects paid by us in this manner will be a uniting factor for our sikh nation and will create a separate identity for us in the entire world. This will continue to unite our generations to come with Sikhi and will also be sincere respects to the great martyrs. To always see the Khalsa Panth successful and in high spirits is my desire”.



_So it appears that there is a plea for worldwide simran on December 27, from Bhai Rojoander. :whatzpointkudi:

However that an order came from Akaal Takht has yet to be corroborated. 
After looking at the Basics of Sikhi Channel, and the Basics of Sikhi on facebook, all that I find is that Bhai Rojoana issued a plea in which he mentions an AT edict.
I did post a request on facebook to be pointed toward the edit
 spnadmin_


----------



## Luckysingh (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a calender from my local gurdwara and on the 26 it mentions the sahibzade Jorawar and Fateh singh shaheedi and Mata Gujri, along with mention of 'jor mela fatehgarh sahib' then it states '80 roja mool mantar akhand jap' !

I'm not too sure exactly what this last part means, but it looks like something in line with what is being discussed above. This calender was printed last year so it does look like some connection with Fategarh sahib mela with mool mantar jap!


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 26, 2012)

It's starting to show up in more places now. Found this online:


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Akasha ji

Really appreciate this. It closes the loop so that we can disseminate factual information instead of guesswork. Now I for one can relax on this matter. :sippingcoffee: We now have the complete story with no gaps in the middle. 

NOTHING LIKE TEAMWORK TO GET THE JOB DONE!


----------



## Ishna (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome work Akasha ji!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually what Akasha Ji has posted is an "Individual's Artistic Impression" !!  What I posted  is how an Authentic Akal Takhat *ADESH* looks like. It has the AT Letter Head,.. a REF number...DATE...and Signature of the AT Jathedar with his full name and designation.
 The difference between an ADESH and a* HUKMNAMAH* is that an ADESH is an ADVISORY/Recommended action to take while a HUKMNAMAH is more serious matter.
A HUKMNAMAH is also on the AT Letterhead...Dated..with REFERENCE Number..and SIGNED not by just ONE..but FIVE Jathedars of the Five Takhats with their anmes and designations duly placed.

Pre 1980's when the institutions of the SGPC and Takjhats were NOT that badly politicised...such Hukmanmahs and Adeshes were always duly posted on the AT Notice Boiard..published in the Monthly Gurdwara Gazette (Gazetted as in Constitutional matters of parliaments worldwide), filed in the AT and SGPC Secretariats files and copies sent worldwide. Post 1980...and especially post 1990's Hukmnamahs and Adeshes began to be issued at the drop of an eyelid of the political masters...Vested interests began to have them issued at will...many such were just one copy only or a few photocoies made and then thats the end of the matter..some were issued with NO DATE or reference Number..some with just one signature..One sacking the SGPC Presidnet Bibi jagir Kaur was issued form PUNE by the AT jathedar seated in a Taxi travelling on his way to the Pune RSS Offices..and SENT BY FAX !! Jagir Kaur was ostensibly sacked for authorisng the Study on the Purewal Nanaksahi calendar !! The said FAX Hukmnamah was signed by Poorn singh and four others UNKNOWN...In the End it was Pooran Singh who got the BOOT.  MOST such Hukmnamahs are NOT FILED or even available except with those who had  avested interest in getting them issued...example the one by Lamba Lobby against Prof Drashn Singh and another by another group against Prof Sarabjit Singh Dhunda..
Another example of a ADESH form Akal Takhat......Many can be seen at this website of the SGPC..  http://sgpc.net/akaltakhat_hukum/akal_takht_hukumnama_4.asp    and one may notice absence of ref numbers and dates even on the authentic ones like the Pashaura Singh Hukmnamah...  a THIRD type is called *SANDESH*..this is usually a Congratulatiry Message something simialr to the Popes Christmas Message or the Queen's New Year Message...the AT jathedar issues such form time to time...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 26, 2012)

btw..Bhai Rajoanna's Letters from prison used to be full page published in Rozana Spokesman...but since he "accepted" Badals help...he has stopped sending his mail to RS and instead publishes them in RS opposing Paper Daily Pehredaar (mostly run by ex RS journlaists and others opposed to Rozana Spokesman).

This Appeal for Moolmantar has been issued....and Rozana Spokesman Ekas Ke Barak Organsiation has also issued a Similar Appeal...The Rozanna Appeal is to spend at least 15 minutes of DEC 27 with YOUR FAMILY..discussing the HISTORY of EVENTS that took place on this Historical Day so that OUR YOUTH and FAMILY REALIZE the TRUE SIGNIFICANCE of DEC 27 in our Lives !!


NATIONS that FORGET HISTORY..LOSE EVERYTHING...thats why the JEWS have THE  HOLOCAUST MUSEUM....LIVING NATIONS need to LIVE HISTORY...every day...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a PDF of ALL 200++ Hukmnamahs and Adesh that were issued pre 1980's and are filed at the AT Secretariat duly dated referenced and signed.

http://sgpc.net/hukamname_Aadesh_Sandesh.pdf


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2012)

That pdf file is a treasure and I will file it away for future use. I think you are saying that we still don't have the hukamnama, Only think that we do.  

So back to square 1 because I would really like to get to the bottom of this. No one however can fault the membership for taking the quest seriously.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it was an "opinion" expressed by AT jathedar in some roal speech given at a religious gathering or some press conference...

BUT THIS is DEFINITELY NOT the way to CELEBRATE the Shaheedee of Dec 27 Sirhind...

SIKHS DONT WAIL and CRY....Read Ramkali SADD Bani in SGGS...*Mere pichheh matt rovsee *orders Guru Amardass Ji...
MATT" is a very STRICT NO NO CRYING WAILING instruction. SO SIKHS DONT treat DEATH this way...esp of a Shaeed like the Sahibzadahs...they are to be CELEBRATED and HONOURED...

Vichhoda Sant Baba Karam Singh Ji (Rara Sahib) Sant Baba Ranjit Singh Ji (Dhadrian Wale) Part 7 - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 27, 2012)

Vichhoda Sant Baba Karam Singh Ji (Rara Sahib) Sant Baba Ranjit Singh Ji (Dhadrian Wale) Part 9 - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 27, 2012)

LIVE from fatehgarrh Sahib Nagar Kirtan...

http://www.mysikhnation.com/2012/12/special-live-1st-time-from-fatehgarh.html


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, this sure has become an educational thread for a lot of reasons. Who was wailing and crying though?  Maybe on the videos which I have not looked at. This started as an announcement about a 15 minute world-wide simran, and ended up a hunting expedition for a hukamnama. Mostly I am gritting my teeth that we still do not have a copy. It is important when making reference to Akaal Takht that we have the sources correct. You have helped us Gyani ji in that regard. And I should have known better because I have seen official sundesh//akdesh before and know they are dated and on official letterhead. What happened to my powers of discrimination? Thanks again for all the resources.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 27, 2012)

The Wailing video is on U-Tube..its the young Baba Dhadriwallah wailing at the DEATH of His baba Ji Karam singh rarasahib vallah...this topic came up because the AT opined on two aspects of the Fategarh Shaeedee Anniversary...

1. Too much politics...Huge Hoardings carry the pictures of Mata Gujree Ji and the Sahibzadahs..and at the Bottom or alla round are plastered photos of GHONA MONA PATIT politicians who sponsored these Hoardings..The AT suggested thta this be cut down or removed in toto...

2. Too much LANGGARS...esp Jalebis and all that stuff...AT opined to cut down such "merrymaking" on this SOMBRE ocassion...BUT to be replaced by Simran..paath..and pondering on the shaheedees. The Crying video was brought in to teach HOW NOT to celebrate this...as its anti gurmatt and ultra vires SGGS directions on post death kirtan..

Its obvious the AT is trying to change the directions of the Anniversary which saw  exceeding...ONE MILLION CROWDS this year...

Apologies if off topic in any way...


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2012)

On the contrary Gyani ji, you brought us to the main issues at the core of this. Once again, it has been really valuable to get to the thinking behind the simran. Those were both good reasons too! It helps to have insight.


----------

